# Beinhart Donnersbergtour 03.06.07



## Markus B. (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
am *03.06.07 *findet die offizielle Beinhart Donnersbergtour statt!

Start: Kirchheimbolanden Parkplatz-Schillerhain um 10:30Uhr
Daten: ca.:45km und ca.:1000hm
Gäste: sind herzlich Willkommen, fahren aber auf eigene Gefahr
Absage: Sollte das Wetter nicht passen oder etwas anderes dazwischen kommen, sage ich hier morgens  um 9:00Uhr die Tour ab!
Wer mit will, postet hier kurz!

Teilnehmerlimit:*10Biker*
Wegbeschreibung:

Autobahn Kirchheimbolanden ab
dann Richtung Kirchheimbolanden
1.Ampel geradeaus
im Kreisel1.Ausfahrt
dann ca. 800m der Straße folgen
dann an der rechts Kurve geradeaus und der Wegbeschreibung Hotel-Schillerhain folgen

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Raschauer (23. Mai 2007)

Erster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank25 (23. Mai 2007)

Zweiter


----------



## X-Präsi (23. Mai 2007)

da bin ich gerade mal vom lago zurück und noch zu ermattet...


----------



## Turbotom (23. Mai 2007)

Dritter


----------



## Rockside (23. Mai 2007)

Ich hab dann also Nummer 4. Aber eine gute Einkehr ist dann auch noch drin, oder ?


----------



## Bettina (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo Rolf,
am Startpunkt befindet sich zufälligerweise ein sehr angenehmer Biergarten... 

Ich werde wohl immer noch nicht wieder fit sein, der heutige Versuch zu arbeiten, musste nach wenigen Stunden abgebrochen werden...   Da darf ich an radeln noch nicht denken 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Rockside (23. Mai 2007)

Schade, daß Du noch nicht wieder fit bist, aber nur nicht unterkriegen lassen. Du weisst ja, dynamisches Sitzen und so 

Grüsse, Rolf


----------



## Markus B. (24. Mai 2007)

Klar gibts auch eine Einkehr!


----------



## Raschauer (24. Mai 2007)

Markus B. schrieb:


> Klar gibts auch eine Einkehr!



Dann übe ich schon mal den Einkehrschwung


----------



## Raschauer (27. Mai 2007)

Erinnerung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus B. (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo Clemens,
vermißt Du ein weißes Funktionsshirt (Ärmellos in Größe xl)? Ich hab seit dem Pfalzcross eins zuviel! wenn ja kann ich es Dir am Sonntag mitbringen.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Raschauer (27. Mai 2007)

Markus B. schrieb:


> Hallo Clemens,
> vermißt Du ein weißes Funktionsshirt (Ärmellos in Größe xl)? Ich hab seit dem Pfalzcross eins zuviel! wenn ja kann ich es Dir am Sonntag mitbringen.
> Gruß
> Markus


Jetzt wo du es sagst , irgendwie hat ich mal so ein Ding 
kannst du mir ja mitbringen denkst du auch an die Bilder ?Ich brenn die von mir dann auch noch.

Bis Sonntag

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## stromking (29. Mai 2007)

Ich würde auch mitfahren... wenn ihr mich denn lasst


----------



## Markus B. (30. Mai 2007)

Klar kannst Du mitfahren!


----------



## TH64 (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo Markus,

ich werde auch dabei sein!


----------



## Markus B. (30. Mai 2007)

Ich bin heute ein Teil der Runde vom Sonntag abgefahren es war bis auf wenige Stellen, alles wieder trocken ! und für Sonntag sind die Wetteraussichten ja auch sehr gut .

Bis Sonntag
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (30. Mai 2007)

Markus B. schrieb:


> Ich bin heute ein Teil der Runde vom Sonntag abgefahren es war bis auf wenige Stellen, alles wieder trocken ! und für Sonntag sind die Wetteraussichten ja auch sehr gut .
> 
> Bis Sonntag
> Markus



Wie? Kein Regen kein Matsch ? 
Dann komm ich nit  

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Markus B. (31. Mai 2007)

Auf Wunsch von Clemens wird die Feuerwehr die Strecke nass halten! ausserdem werden wir noch mehrere Flüsse durchqueren so das Clemens auch auf seine kosten kommt 

Markus


----------



## Raschauer (31. Mai 2007)

Markus B. schrieb:


> Auf Wunsch von Clemens wird die Feuerwehr die Strecke nass halten! ausserdem werden wir noch mehrere Flüsse durchqueren so das Clemens auch auf seine kosten kommt
> 
> Markus



 DANKE


----------



## Raschauer (2. Juni 2007)




----------



## Frank25 (2. Juni 2007)

sorry,muß leider absagen für morgen


----------



## wunjo (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo Markus,
wenn noch Platz ist fahre ich morgen auch mit .
Grüße Jörg


----------



## stromking (3. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute.
Bei mir ists heut doch etwas später geworden als ich eigentlich wollte.
Sollte ich es morgen nicht pünktlich schaffen, fahrt ohne mich los. Ansonsten ist das ja mein "Hausberg"- vll. find ich euch dann ja auch so noch


----------



## stromking (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Hat ja zeitlich doch noch gepasst,  ein kleines bisschen müde war ich ja schon, aber das war's wert. Hab ja dann auch abgekürzt.  
Danke an den Guide, der- obwohl ich dort ja öfter unterwegs bin- sogar einen Streckenteil gefahren ist, der mir noch unbekannt war.
Gruß, Jo


----------



## TH64 (3. Juni 2007)

Danke Markus,

super Trails, super Strecke und super Leute


----------



## Raschauer (3. Juni 2007)

Schöne Tour bei guter Laune und netten Leuten.
Dank Markus hat die Feuerwehr auch die Trails herrlich feucht gemacht 
Und keine Angst wegen Oliver : Der simuliert nur !! 

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (3. Juni 2007)

Ja, das war echt eine super Strecke, die Markus für uns ausgesucht hatte. Klasse Flow auf den vielen, vielen SingleTrails   

Gruss, Rolf


----------



## Mr Cannondale (3. Juni 2007)

Super Tour, superguide mit superbeinharten, das mit der Feuerwehr hat auch geklappt und die Einkehr im Biergarten war auch super.
Danke Markus


----------



## Markus B. (4. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank! Mir hat es auch Spass   gemacht mit so einer Gruppe zu biken!

Bis bald
Markus

P.S. Das nächste mal Versuche Ich auch ein Sauerstoffzelt für Oliver zu besorgen


----------



## Raschauer (4. Juni 2007)

Markus B. schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Mir hat es auch Spass   gemacht mit so einer Gruppe zu biken!
> 
> Bis bald
> Markus
> ...



Quatsch! Der simuliert doch eh nur  und hofft auf ne oben ohne Krankenschwester


----------



## Turbotom (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo war ne super Tour, wie erwartet.

Das Sauerstoffzelt bitte nur mit zwei blonden Schestern in entsprechend leichter Arbeitskleidung.


----------

